# Gunks: Peter Kills Perserve(used to a ski area years ago) & Mohonk Perserve



## ScottySkis (Aug 18, 2014)

Sunday the 17 of Aug. got to a great start temp wise . Met JimD at local spot in town why bring in two cars. Weather was perfect maybe 75 high and low humidy. Great fun hiking wise Glad to get out it only 20 mintues from where I live . Started around 1015 on trail Old Minneska trail going down some nice rocks slight angel dry conditions . Easy 15 minutes down to lower area by nice pond and rocks beatful sceenery coming up soon. Then did high peters kill trail up the old ski area from years ago you can see angles for steep back country fun. Leads to nice rock mountain so blue rated some nice heart pratice at first 15 minutes up or so . Then off about 30 minutes to get to another beatful rock city. Then to see some OMG sceenerty of the Catskills Took about an hour Me and JimG where happy with 6 miles or so of fun hiking some got see the cats then walk out on same trail in about40 minutes fun hike thanks again JimD for getting out again. These pictures coming up are not taken from the internet and not taken from my phone.










First set from King's Landing:


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 18, 2014)

The Catskills:


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 18, 2014)




----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 19, 2014)

First set from King's Landing:


----------



## Cornhead (Aug 19, 2014)

Mr Scott's non-stolen pics






Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cornhead (Aug 19, 2014)

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cornhead (Aug 19, 2014)

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cornhead (Aug 19, 2014)

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JimG. (Aug 19, 2014)

Another great hike.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 20, 2014)

The trail follows the ridge high above the Peters Kill for about a mile,  climbing gradually, with many views from rock outcrops overlooking the  valley below. Although the stream is not visible, the roar of the water  can be clearly heard. The *scars*  on the hillside across the stream are remnants of ski trails  established in 1964 as part of the Ski Minne resort and abandoned in  1978.


----------



## Cornhead (Aug 20, 2014)

Sorry I couldn't make it guys, $60 on gas to hike is rough, looks like fun though. I hit up Chenango Valley State Park after work yesterday, 5 miles, dead tired when I got home, a couple blisters too.




Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## marcski (Aug 20, 2014)

I'm thinkimg my next vehicle may be a deisel, Corn. Our cousins were just in from Toronto and speny only $80 in gas each way.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 7, 2014)

Wo started out with JimG and his son. 2 time hiking ever for his son. Wow he full of energy at young age. Sunday sept 72014 perfect weather 75 high on the mountain. How Humidy 45 % maybe. Great high top hiking boots oh what a difference. no pain  at all first time no pain killers taken by me today didnt need that. Got to due a lovely hike same way as first time parked at 1030 they charge everyone in the car is the rule except for kids under certain age.Upper lot was almost full but still a few spots left , pulled in ticket guy sees my season pass asks if were all members i lie and say yes he lets us all in. Started down nice red rated old trail half way to the carraige road. Walked down some nice rocky edges then 30 minutes in get to the awesome little pond and falls that ppl swim in. Went over to parking lot where i never park my car yet. Took high Peters kill trail . This used to be a ski area years ago you can see why with nice slope of the terrain. Got to where it ends in about 30 minutes or so. His son was impressed I think. Ends where nice rocks formations all over so beatiful OMG ...!1!!!! Rocks cool weather little sun penerates the high trees here but you can see it when you look up. Walked over other way to boulder city on the mountain. Jims son goes further up the hill then either of us did the first time. All hands and feet are needed here in a good way. Walking carefully saw some rock climbers with beds on their backs for sleep coming down this way. Then walked back to trail that is blue and goes to Minnseka state amzing ny parking lots for nice easy some really good cardion trail up  and no pain. Got to the spot of the day . nice maybe half a mile up to here you can See the Catskiills lots of mountain tops and the ridge of what we just climed and what is a head. lots of rocks to take saftey break if anyone does that or drink or eat or relax and talk and chill. Not sure how much further it is to Minn. my guess is 2 more miles or so. views were outsanding on this hike . then hike down to same way came here nice and easy to last 10 mintues that some great cardion on nice steep steep rock alll energy gone but 5 mintutes down the nice walkway by some ppl and dogs that were petted and not barking. all animals and ppl are welcome to come and do these great NY fun . Such a lovely day 5 hours perfect now I have time to get ready for work. pictures in a little bit.
The trail follows the ridge high above the Peters Kill for about a mile,  climbing gradually, with many views from rock outcrops overlooking the  valley below. Although the stream is not visible, the roar of the water  can be clearly heard. The *scars*  on the hillside across the stream are remnants of ski trails  established in 1964 as part of the Ski Minne resort and abandoned in  1978. 
Peters kill was open for skiing from:


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 1, 2016)

Bump hike 1st or 2016 at Mohonk Perserve in my back yard what else going to due on 55 degree day.1ike easy loop before work in 2 shift going really exercises and bike extremely Catskills in few months nice 1 day out.


----------

